# Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *photos*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

So I took some photos of Roo today. He's losing most of his hair on the top half of his body. He sure looks funny now.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

Your Roo is rather lovely in fact. He's so very cute <3
I wonder why he's losing his fur?


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

He's cute! Why is he losing his fur?


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

What sweet heart!


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

Oh, he's beautiful!

And to answer the questions, double rexes just lose their fur, it doesn't mean that there is something wrong with them.


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

i love his whiskers ! he's so cute ! :]


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*



i-love-rats said:


> i love his whiskers ! he's so cute ! :]


AW!


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

Aw, hes VERY adorable!! You're lucky that you have rats. I need to get some.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

He looks so soft!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Roo, my double rex is growing, and losing his hair *phot*

He is cuuuuute!

I love the buck-grease mottle they get sometimes lol - it adds to the cuteness! Gus gets it a lot


----------

